# awesome!



## mommyof4qteez (Jul 28, 2012)

Just got my new 5D mark ii with a 24-105 lens & upgrading from a rebel xs, I'm in heaven!! Full frame is the only way to go! And the camera and lens are soooo tack sharp! Can't wait for my shoot tomorrow


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 28, 2012)

nice, post up some pics after the shoot

I went from a t1i with cheap glass to 5d III with 70-200 II and I was going "holy s**t!" for at least a few weeks.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 28, 2012)

Your not gonna be happy about the 5D mkII's notorious slow focusing when chasing your children around for that perfect shot. 7D or 5D mkIII would have been a better choice. The 5D mkII is great for studio work though!


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Aug 5, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Your not gonna be happy about the 5D mkII's notorious slow focusing when chasing your children around for that perfect shot. 7D or 5D mkIII would have been a better choice. The 5D mkII is great for studio work though!



So far I haven't had a problem with slow focusing...hope I never do! Lol!


----------

